# Browning Buckmark Value?



## nsubies97 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey guys need some help to find out the worth of this buckmark received it in a trade and didn't really know it's worth. Comes with holster, spare parts kit, pistol fires flawlessly has one finishing wear on the barrel(just a dot) doesn't have case or papers with it. Any help is appreciated. Thanks I can send pictures through email I am unsure of how to upload them on here.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

The Buckmark is a fine gun but you'll find that values are tempered by the fact that it's still being produced and readily available. I just bought a used one for $350 even with an after-market barrel. You can also go on GunBroker and watch a bunch of Buckmark auctions for guns similar to yours and see what they close at for comparative value.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

nsubies97 said:


> Hey guys need some help to find out the worth . . .


Browning - RimfireCentral.com Forums

I've put you into the Browning forum on RimfireCentral.com. THE gurus on all things Buckmark reside here.

Ask them. Include the serial number, barrel length, barrel round or slab-sided, frame finish, type of grips, type of sights, and anything else you can think helps.

If you follow their "stickies" on how to upload pictures and put them in your request you will get better answers.

You're welcome. :smt1099


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Browning Buckmark for Sale ? Buy a Browning Buckmark Online at GunBroker.com


----------

